# Photo of the Month June



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We are now accepting entries into photo of the month!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Chicken hugs


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I got my chicks in a row


----------



## lifeiseasy (Jun 3, 2013)

*Yea This is where I come from*









You got to sing this  Yea this where I come from


----------



## lanyapgal (Jan 23, 2013)

Miss Dot coming to the door to show me the sticker she put on her wattles.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Buck decided to take the tractor out for a spin to impress Pearl.


----------



## nmccurry (Jan 18, 2013)

Popeye found the roost. The roost was an inspiration from a past post about where do your chickens like to roost; inside or out. It was made out of an old wood bench. Popeye use to sleep on the ground; she is half blind because of a mean rooster.


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

My D'uccles don't want me to leave! 


----------



## Kena (Jun 4, 2013)

*June photo of the month *

We call her Maybelline


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

It's Photo Time!


----------



## marciacoul (Jul 13, 2012)

Cruella, Miss Emily and Crayzy posing for a picture


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I feel pretty, oh, so pretty, I feel pretty and witty and bright! And I pity any chick who isn't me tonight!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> I feel pretty, oh, so pretty, I feel pretty and witty and bright! And I pity any chick who isn't me tonight!


That is so cute! Do yours love the mirror too? Cause I have a couple who just loove a mirror lol


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

Enjoying the last of the day before bed


----------



## overrunwithroos (May 31, 2013)

I let the babies out for a couple hours to play in the tractor. When I went to get them decided to take some pics. This guy with his sleepy eyes wasn't having it. Lol I think that's his "mom stop playing around I'm ready to go to bed " face lol


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Reinerchick said:


> That is so cute! Do yours love the mirror too? Cause I have a couple who just loove a mirror lol


Yes they do! Sometimes 4 or 5 of them will crowd around the mirror and just look at themselves or pick the mirror image of themselves. It is hilarious!


----------



## holeygirl (May 2, 2013)

*For photo of the month *

Think you have a little something on your beak there dear


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It's been a couple of day since we've seen an entry. This contest is still open!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Something outside is very interesting!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Following the leader!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Dark Passenger.


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

DottieB said:


> It's Photo Time!


What's your black and white one to the roght's breed?!


----------



## yessi_boo (May 4, 2013)

Little roo wants cuddles ❤


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Cute new pup!


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Justice posing with a wind blown look.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

troyer said:


> Here are some of mine.


ooooooo pretty what breeds are they?


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

JC17 said:


> ooooooo pretty what breeds are they?


They are cubalayas.


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Babe the6 week old EE


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Babe the6 week old EE


I like the eyeliner look she has. So pretty!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Chicken family pic!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

Michigan Chicks


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

The girls watching the yard from the coop door.


----------



## MichiganJay (Apr 18, 2013)

Another one.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pepper giving me the stink-eye


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Stink-eyes frim everyone lol


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Lol, that's funny! The evil Ojo!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

MY BIG HELPER !!
I couldn't have built the coop with out her.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Chicka-Js said:


> MY BIG HELPER !!
> I couldn't have built the coop with out her.


Aww that's nice that you made the coop- building a family project. Its good for kids to do that kind of stuff


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is my flock just as the day got warm and they went for shade.


----------



## TanoyChicken (May 31, 2013)

my thai hen with her chick. slso knowas orential game bird.


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

A couple of my roos


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

A little stink eye


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Potpie loving my garden


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Chicken BBQ. Lol


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Haha we have a Barbecue and a Buffalo!


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Barnbum374 said:


> Justice posing with a wind blown look.
> 
> View attachment 9439


Looks a little like my Trouble (see my avatar)


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Me and Audrey Hepburn


----------



## JudyLandauer (Apr 1, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> A couple of my roos


I LOVE the last pic with the hand. A work of art. I think ou should enter that in a photo exhibition or maybe the state fair.


----------



## Chippets (Jun 8, 2013)

One of my curious EE's.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Love those youngsters!!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I don't know if ducks can be entered but here is my mallard drake!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

Here are my pekins with our mallards and our khaki campbells!


----------



## Shaz (Jul 2, 2012)

I hope this works


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Enjoying the cooler temps!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

This thread is closed while we pick a winner!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> Chicken hugs
> 
> View attachment 8996


GenFoe wins June with this amazingly adorable photo!


----------

